# wrong set up restrictions on purpose?



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2008)

This may already exist, but it is not regular 3-cycle.

Let's try this.

Suppose I memorize edges using letters for each position and if the edges is wrong, I come up with a word with bad connotation; and if it is correct, I come up word with bad connotation. (word maybe noun, adj, adv, verb, etc...) Memorize the edges using a few sentences. Then I just do the cycles as usual.

However, if I know the edge is wrongly flipped, I do the wrong set up for the particular edge, if the edge is right, I do the right set up for the particular edge. Then I do U perm and reverse set up.

Example UF to UR to RF, where UR and UF are correct and RF and UR is wrong. I can just set up as F' and do U perm then F. That would solve every thing?

Would this work? Or would this be too confusing?

Perhaps another alternative is to just do the regular OLL cases that Flip 2 Edges and cycles them.

But then, the trouble is : What if for that certain cycle, only one edge is wrong? Would that be remembered and ignored until the end as a parity?

Is this method like M2 and TurBO, or something? I did not really understand them (actually, I'm just too lazy to read the whole method), but they do seem to do edges in one step.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2008)

This works, but you have to keep in mind that you flip 2 edges by doing this. By doing an incorrect setup turn you are effectively flipping the edge on the slice where you did the setup turn. After cycling a different edge ends up on this slice, and the undoing of that slice turns flips the other edge.

If you think it's worth it to keep track of this, then yes I think it could be fast. It would only work on cycles where 2 edges need to be flipped. Or you could just make sure that one of those flipped edges is the edge that returns to the buffer, and just remember that this happens.

Chris


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 13, 2008)

Gah, I had written a response, then FF crashed...

Essentially,

I posted this before in here...
I suggest: Memo EP+EO together, but cycle stickers.

Also, did you mean UL instead of UF?


----------



## hait2 (Apr 13, 2008)

nvm. well its osmething similar to what i did before. freestyle is better though imo.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 16, 2008)

I decide to use the common OLL edge flip/ cycle algs instead of wrong set up. It's working pretty well. I use UF as the buffer as of now. No solves yet, but it works quite well sighted. I need to switch my memo style first.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 16, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I decide to use the common OLL edge flip/ cycle algs instead of wrong set up. It's working pretty well. I use UF as the buffer as of now. No solves yet, but it works quite well sighted. I need to switch my memo style first.



Does anybody smell TuRBo?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow that's awesome! I went to http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/turboedges.html
and we use the exact same algs!
I also use 
M'UMUM'UMUM'UMU'
and H perm for 2 cycles.
I remember hearing about tuRBo before I started BLD. Now, I ended up with it myself. This is nice. Lucas, do you use it?

I might learn tuRBo corners later. It's too many algs and My memo doesn't work with it. Isn't it like COLL?


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 4, 2008)

Let me just revive a thread I've made a long time ago, before I really understood how BLD works.
Now, I'm coming back to this method. This time, for Corners. The plan is to cycle stickers by setting up the pieces so that I can solve 2 at a time using A perm (I'm also considering using RU'R' D RUR' D' and such similar commutators with RU triggers and D moves). I just tried 2 solves (corners only) with this and got 37 moves, then 50-something moves. The 50 something, I actually had to break into a new cycle twice resulting in 9 stickers to memo, so it was really unlucky. An average in the low 40s make sense. Much better than 70-110 moves I might use for Classic pochmann or 3OP. 
When I'm using A perm, UBL is the buffer, when I'm using the other commutators, LFU is the buffer.
When LFU is the buffer, I realized that shooting to LFD, then RFD seems like a bad case, but R2 B2 actually just sets it up to an A perm on L.
shooting to LBD, then BRD seems quite tricky. What's the easiest way to set up that into A perm or the commutator I discribed above?
Now take this case and suppose UBL is the buffer, how would you resolve it?
Wait, I guess U' R2 B' ?
Now here is the main question:
I'm not ready for fully freestyle yet and I only want to use either Aperm with UBL buffer, or RUD commutator with LFU buffer. Which one allows the easiest setups overall and what would the worst set- ups that could happen?

Thanks!


----------



## joey (Oct 4, 2008)

Use commutators that affect UBL?
For UBL -> LFD -> RFD
Possible setups: F', R


----------



## LarsN (Oct 4, 2008)

LFU -> LBD -> BRD

B2 (A-perm on U) B2


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 4, 2008)

LarsN said:


> LFU -> LBD -> BRD
> 
> B2 (A-perm on U) B2



Wow, cool. That really changes my perspectives.

Edit: Perhaps this means I should just stick with setting up to A perm and use UBL buffer because that is easier for me to think about?


----------



## LarsN (Oct 4, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > LFU -> LBD -> BRD
> ...



Yeah, I noticed this when I started using A-perms for corners together with freestyle coms for the difficult setup cases. A-perms don't just cycle the U-stickers, they also cycle the two other stickers. It's harder to recognize, but there is a pattern to look for.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 4, 2008)

So is it worth to switch to a more freestyle method when you aren't very fast yet?


----------



## LarsN (Oct 4, 2008)

I can't really tell what works for you. I'm not comfortable with the freestyle coms yet, which is why I'm still using 3op for corners at competitions.

I think it's a bit like speedsolving when it comes to choosing methods. It's been more or less proven that you can be fast with any of the regular methods. I would choose the method you're most comfortable with and use it intensively until you are sure that it won't improve your times any more.


----------



## joey (Oct 4, 2008)

If you are planning on switching to freestyle sometime, just do it know.


----------

